# So much to say, so little time ;)



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
Dropped by to catch up on all the goss.
It's been WAY to long since last post, and it was way too long back then between posts aswell.
All is doing well in Alaska Loft.
All pigeons are big plump, healthy and happy.
Shi, the pic in my avatar is a pic of Elles Daughter...Bubs 
Isn't she a beauty, a little stubborn like her father aswell..rofl
In the time that has passed another little one has come into my loft....
Do you remember when Snowflake....'came to visit'...well he ended up hanging around and Mini happened to catch his eye...and....long story short (which included a lot of pigeon cooing and lovin)....I have a new little pidge from these two.
I'll try to get some time to snap some pics and get them up for you to see.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I was wondering where*

you've been... Sounds like you have your hands full, don't be a stranger!!....

Pictures would be great to see... Glad everything is ok....

Andi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi alaska!

Welcome back!

Bubs is quite striking from what I can see of her in your avatar!

I'm glad to hear all your birds are happy, healthy and doing what pigeons do best, having babies.  

Please do share some pics and don't wait TOO long.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Good to hear from you. I know you made a brief "appearance" not too long ago to give some advice about colour genetics

I'm happy to read that your birds are doing well and that Snowflake is still with you...with a mate and baby too

As Andi said, don't be a stranger....come and visit us a little more often


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great to hear from you, Alaska! Bubs is a real beauty! Don't be a stranger  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, it is really great to see you post. We all miss you.

Bubs sure is cute - almost as pretty as her daddy.

I miss seeing all the great pictures you share with us. Don't work so hard so you can spare some time to join us again.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YES, INDEED, Alaska! Sure glad to see you back!

That Bubs is quite a stunner!! Will REALLY look forward to updated pics on ELLE and all the gang!

Amazing what can happen in a short amount of time!

SEE YOU BACK SOON!!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Alaska, yes, please try to stop in a little more often....we so enjoy hearing from you and especially enjoy pictures of your beautiful birds.

Linda


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi again,
Thanks for the welcome back.
It feels a little like going out for a long flight then returning back to the loft 
From memory I believe that bubs (elles daughter) was only just a little baby when I last posted about her.
Attached below is a picture of her all grown up.
She has the brown colour of her grandmother Penny, the grizzle of her dad Elle, and the beautiful temperament of her mum Fluff, with perhaps just a little stubborness from her father Elle mixed in aswell 
Will get more up soon.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What an absolute STUNNING PIJ!! WOW!

Can't WAIT to see more pics, including ELLE! 

THANK YOU!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Shi,
Since you asked here is a pic of Elle with his little sis Noir.
I took this one a little while ago when I saw them both sitting together.
It's shows a little how big Elle is compared to her. He really towers over everybody in the loft when standing upright 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, I pulled up a picture of Elle and Fluff (maybe sitting on Bub's egg) and she is truly a combination of the two. Looks like her head is shaped more like Fluff's but her markings are uniquely her own. That brown area behind her head is so beautiful - reminds me of how women used to keep their hair in a net back in victorian times.

I think all of us have a real warm spot in our hearts for Elle. He stole mine even when I thought he was a girl!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You are right, Maggie...never thought of Bubs coloring like that! Clever you!

Thanks, Alaska! Oh my...ELLE is just so HANDSOME! Yeah, I sure remember when "she" was born and how excited we all were at "her" size! Of course, when we found out "she" was a "he" the size seemed to make more sense. I know HE even fooled you, Alaska. Don't think you've been fooled since on the sexes have you?  Even so, ELLE is STILL a BIG ONE!

Just love the pictures! 

P.S. Did you ever figure out WHY ELLE is so big?


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Bubs is certainly a combination of both Elle and Fluff, I had hoped to move Elle's AshRed colour across to my APT's, in doing so I got one better when Bubs ended up turning out brown like her grandma Penny. Very hard to get the brown colour as it is the most recessive colour 
She has ended up with most of Fluff shape and with Elle's Grizzle pattern so I am very happy with the result.
I do recall when Elle tried to fool us as a baby, I was certain Elle was a girl, but time has proven otherwise, you are right though the cheeky pidgies have not fooled me again when it comes to sexing them 
I think Elles size is a result of his mums bloodlines. Penny was a cross between a Fantail and a Nun Pigeon, I believe the Nun pigeons are quite a large breed, so this has come through to Elle. I do notice that all the eggs that Penny and her daughter Noir lay are considerably larger than the APT's. Elle however seem to have gotten an extra BIG dose of the large genes!
I just wandered through my collection of pigeon pics past and present and gathered a few together, below is a small collection of Elle, Fluff and their baby Bubs.
Enjoy
Alaska


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alaska, the picture of Fluff looking at Bubs egg is one of the sweetest pictures I've seen. They make a beautiful family.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, stunning birds. Great pics, love them all.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You are on a roll, Alaska! More! More!   

Oh,the memories!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Bubs has grown up to be a beautiful bird, for sure!!!! Thanks for the other pictures as well, with Elle and Noir and for reminding us how they've changed and developed....just amazing


----------

